# Starting Judo



## xJOHNx (Feb 19, 2010)

So I'm starting Judo.
Through university we have to follow a sport for people with disabilities. I've choosen Judo. I only have the smallest of experience in it and I cannot recall anything I learned while doing it 12 years ago.

So I'm going to train with a group of mentally disabled people, I have no clue what to expect. But as they have matches and tournaments, I guess it will not be cuddle therapy.

Anything I could do to prepare myself? I do kobudo, so I'm guessing I'm going to recognize some moves from Jinenkan.

+ This is a internship which will prepare me for next year as one of the choosen classes is Judo then. And I'll need to pass green belt to nail the course.

I see alot of fun ahead


----------



## derobec (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi John,

I can't really offer any sensible advice because I've no experience to match. Maybe, just don't bother 'preparing', you're already training in what appears to be a very sound martial art with good basics so it's probably best just to go in with no preconceived ideas as to how you're going to handle the training. Start at the bottom and work hard.

Sounds like a fantastic opportunity though, I can only wish you the best of luck with it.

Dare I suggest you start a blog on this forum to keep us up to date with the way it all works out. I'm sure a lot of people could gain from your experiences.

Best Wishes,
William


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey John,

While there are certainly similarities between the Jinenkan technologies and Judo, my biggest advice would be this: Be prepared to be told you're doing it wrong. Because if you do things the Jinenkan way in a Judo class, you will be. It is said that when Takamatsu first saw Judo he was horrified, because the Judoka were bending their backs as they threw. Of course, on the flip side, it has also been intimated that he (and possibly a few others, such as Akimoto Sensei) acted as guest instructors at the Kodokan, possibly even teaching aspects of arts such as Gyokushin Ryu (the stories have it that a number of the sutemi waza of Judo come from the Gyokushin Ryu, as that is one of it's dominant characteristics).

So although it'll be similar, it'll also be different. For example, I have recently begun attending a small training group in a certain system of Kenjutsu... now, I know the Kukishinden Ryu Bikenjutsu and Togakure Ryu Bikenjutsu quite well, but the approach of this other system has some very definate ideas that go against what I know. And that is very cool, I just have to accept that I'm doing it wrong (in this system). The same thing happened in my time with BJJ, the same with Aikido, my Karate and Tae Kwon Do experiences were the same as well, and so on. Be prepared to be wrong.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 19, 2010)

The best thing to do to prepare to do Judo is to, well, do Judo.

Seriously.

The second best thing, physically, is to increase your strength and endurance.  Any general wrestling drills are good.  You can do spin-drills with a heavy bag on the floor or a "wrestling dummy." Sprints, strength training, both weights and body-weight, etc. are all good.

And, yeah, liberally apply the "Empty your cup" philosophy.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheers guys!

Yeah, I already kind of figured out that Jinenkan stances/techniques would not be 100% the same in judo. But thanks for the heads up.

They guys I'll be rolling with all have a mental handicap, so it's going to be something special. I'll make a blog about it when I start, but don't expect too much from it though 

Thanks!


----------



## derobec (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sure that whatever you write will be of interest, this sounds like one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals that you just can't pass up.

All the Best
William


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds really interesting John, do it, and set up the blog, I'd love to hear how it's going.

Basically, you'll be doing more sport oriented variations of some of the throws you practice in Jinenkan.

Either way, enjoy it. I think it will only benefit your training in the long run.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 20, 2010)

This may sound stupid, but how do I start one on here?


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 20, 2010)

xJOHNx said:


> This may sound stupid, but how do I start one on here?


Go to your User Control Panel (User CP).  Down at the bottom on the left-side menu, you'll see "Blog".  Click on it, and you can set the permissions about who can see your blog, who can post, etc.  Again on the left, you'll find some more options under the "Blog Control Panel".  You can customize it a bit -- and click on "Your Blog" and you can then go to your blog, and find the option to add an entry.

Someone who actually uses it may know a quicker way...


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll look it up immediatly!


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 27, 2010)

So, I can't blog... because I don't have 20 dollars at hand..

First Training was this morning. It was scheduled to have a training of 2 hours together with 3 other students (one girl did MMA, the other 2 had zero experience with martial arts).
I expected nothing, because in all honesty I wanted to go unbiased.

So we did warm up, some of the guys weren't able to do it fully because of a disturbed proprioception. They weren't in the best shape (or I'm just in a very good shape thanks to Mario) but they managed.
Up to holds, we started with kami. Me against a dude that outweighted me by 100 pounds, was 10 inches bigger than me and who was a blue belt. I succeeded in holding down the kami so that he couldn't get up. No explaination needed when I say that he did the same to me without any trouble. 

Switched partners and went up against an other dude. I was able to roll out of the kami, bassically because he kept his legs against eachother. 
We learned two other holds and than it was time to put them to the test.
We just walked around our laying partner and than sensei just called out one of the holds to perform as fast as possible.
We ended with greeting and tapping off.

Then came the big suprise. Apparently the first hour is for level 3 people. The hour after that is dedicated to level 1 people. Suddenly a whole bunch of blue, green and brown belts pour in. So we warmed up again.
Were shown a new set of holds and now we could use them in randoori! 

Alot of the people of level 1 are actually people who have a light mental disability: adhd, dcd, slight mental retardation and so on.
I had fun with one of my classmates because the boys were a bit rough on here (not many girls in their partical group). Suddenly Sensei said that we could use Oshoto Gari (sp?), so I taught her the basic moves and the idea behind it biomechanically (she's also a physiotherapist in training) and she caught on soon enough.

To make a long post short. I had smashing fun with these guys and girls.
They do need extra attention and alot of extra time/patience. Because cerebral palsy, children with down syndrome, and so on also attend these trainings.
They are however very proud of what they do, they are so proud that they always come up to you to ask if they can throw you once. Really hilarious when you ask if you can throw them too in return: "not too hard please".

I was amazed by the fact that they remember the japanese names and really all go silent when Sensei says maté.

Oh yeah
level 3: are the ones who just started, who have a bit of problems with coordination and so on. Or who just seems to be asleep.
Level 2: are the better ones, who look sharp and fresh. You could say that they have a less bigger problem, mentally speaking.
Level 3: top judo. They go hard and they are not afraid of ukime.

This system is just for their tournaments.

Also: they support eachother intensly. When someone is slacking a bit in warm up. The whole group shouts his/her name. And they mean it, it comes from their hearts.

I'll keep going on my own account from now on. I'm hooked.


----------



## Wey (Mar 7, 2010)

I think what you're doing is great, theres probably not many people that would do that. Even better is that you're enjoying doing it! Continue on, I would like to hear more! =]


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey John, if you want a free blog, just start one on blogger.com
it won't cost you anything and is easy to set up.

Just make sure you post the address on here so we can follow it.


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 9, 2010)

I've talked to the Sensei who leads the classes.
So after my internship is done ( from now on 4 weeks of observation and 1 actual training (aka THIS SUCKS)) I'll train once a month with them. Because they can use strong build guys. Plus I hold them in my heart already.

And I'm not going to start a blog, I don't think I am good enough as a writer or as a judoka to continue narrating about it. I can keep you updated with small posts now and then. Or mail you about it. All cool.

And thanks for reading


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 9, 2010)

Continue to share.  First, the only way you'll get better at writing is to write.  Second, it'll encourage you to think about what's going on.  Finally, I'd like to hear how it's going!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 9, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Continue to share.  *First, the only way you'll get better at writing is to write.*  Second, it'll encourage you to think about what's going on.  Finally, I'd like to hear how it's going!



I second this!

No one is born a good writer, it takes practice. The more you do it, the better you get.


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, I'll continue. Although I'll just post it in this topic 
Because I'm pretty sure that if I start a blog or something, I would forget about it 5 minutes later.

Tournament in 2 weeks!


----------



## Wey (Mar 12, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Continue to share.  First, the only way you'll get better at writing is to write.  Second, it'll encourage you to think about what's going on.  Finally, I'd like to hear how it's going!



I agree. Keep it coming!


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 22, 2010)

Tournament was yesterday. In this sport there are no weight divisions nor belt divisions. It's purely based on the category that you are in (1, 2 or 3. And that's based on certain criteria).

The camps between 2 and 3 were pretty gentle. Always paying attention that no chokes or sacrifacial throws were used. Official referee's made sure of that. Sometimes a trainer had to step in to calm someone down, but overall they are all very strict and calm.
Once the boys from the 1st 'division' hit the tatami, the duels got really hard. Alot of them were blue, green and even brown belted. 
Just to give you some sort of idea: a special division was needed because one of the guys is so good that they only allow him to roll with trainers/non-handicapped judoka's.
The ref said:" there would be no more competition, he would sweep them all in a matter of seconds." I saw him roll with a black belt and really he's a natural.

All of them got to be on the stage, all of them got a medal. Really, we could learn something from them about fairplay, honesty and about accepting life as it is. This experience changed my life once more. 

I do believe that the strictness of JMA can give these people a moral boost as well as a boost to their mental growth/character.

Internship is almost over. But I'm going to keep rolling with them apart from school. They touched my heart.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------

